# Master bath mirror.



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't comment on prices in your area but it will be much cheaper to select a standard-sized mirror (which I don't think 46x60 is) and beveled edge will look nicer. Mirror clips are pretty standard fare, they are sort of j-shaped with a slotted hole. The mirror rests in the bottom clips and you 'almost' tighten the top clips so they are just loose enough to slide down over the top edge. Finding studs will be nice but not essential since the majority of the load is shear (straight down).


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Well time to get out the stud finder.
Thanks
Cvt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I suppose I could have provided the following link rather than mumble through a verbal description

https://knoji.com/images/user/hidden-mirror-clips.jpg

There are all sorts of different types, some more decorative than others and some better for heavier mirrors. Good luck.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What does the vanity look like? color of wood?
Go shopping and look for a decorative mirror that
is already framed and fits the decor. 
It will most likely save you some money. 
Mirrors, like everything have gone up a lot in price.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

We found a good size / good price replacement at HD box store Website then had to track one down to a store medium distance away. 
Am plesantly surprised she did pick out one that was "decor" rather than functional.
Install was straight forward - 2 clips at the bottom, set the mirror in centered left and right then 2 at the top then one left and one right.
All clips were on hollow wall hangers but the mirror was much lighter than I was guessing and there wasn't any of the mastic that I was dreading involved.
For once an easy job and we only bickered a little. DW and I work oh-so-well together. 😊

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well now, problem/project solved, now onto the next project!/problem! :wink2:


----------

